# Camping prices



## st3v3 (Jun 3, 2020)

We have 2 nights booked in September at a total cost of £70. They have emailed implying that we will still be able to use the facilities as we have already booked, but new bookings will not get anything except takeaway food.

So I've just checked the price for the same break, that now doesn't include any facilities and they want £82. Also, mid July (BEFORE school holidays) they want £70 A NIGHT!

Camping is going to be f'kin expensive lol.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 3, 2020)

Sounds like they're going to try and claw back income lost due to lockdown.

Will make this very expensive for a lot of people, and I include myself here. 

Thing is, most sites will be able to operate at near enough full capacity as their pitches already meet the requirements of social distancing.

Unless they are thinking of opening all the communal facilities up and therefore limiting themselves in some way as to how many units they can accommodate? So, maybe half the pitches to be put into use to cater for a lot more more cleaning of communal areas like showers and toilets? That's if they can get employ enough staff who want to do this sort of work. I've heard rumours on the grapevine that a lot of people working for the CMC have decided to pack their jobs in, so they may also be constrained by that.

Unfortunately I think lots of things are going to soar in price and not just campsites ☹


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 3, 2020)

Well I've booked three days in July and three in September with the CMC sites at normal rates and if we get the go ahead earlier I'll get a few days in a cl somewhere. At this time of year it can be basic or with bits (as it says on the orange juice carton). I'm not wilding this year as I can see trouble with the locals scared of me bringing in my dirty disease into th area.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 3, 2020)

Can't really blame them for putting prices up,I suspect demand will be greater than supply for this year at least.


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 3, 2020)

Not here Steve £20 with EHU, but we don’t know if toilets and showers will be open yet ?


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 3, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> Not here Steve £20 with EHU, but we don’t know if toilets and showers will be open yet ?



Where is here?


----------



## witzend (Jun 3, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> . I'm not wilding this year as I can see trouble with the locals scared of me bringing in my dirty disease into th area.


I,ve been wondering how well we,ll be received in europe if your door opens on the nearside I have been asked to turn my van around before


----------



## Paulajc (Jun 3, 2020)

I have limits that I will pay 
Under £10 for rally sites and temp hol sites 
£15 for normal campsite with shower block 
Above that I'd want ensuite shower/toilet pitch! Or swimming pool!


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 3, 2020)

Greed will be driving most prices. Remember business is licensed theft with the tax man creaming the ill gotten gains. Btw I’m a poor businessman.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 3, 2020)

The day I can get a B&B cheaper than a campsite I will give up using them.

Hopefully some good deals still to be had on Cl's and CS's and of course pub stops!


----------



## The laird (Jun 3, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> We have 2 nights booked in September at a total cost of £70. They have emailed implying that we will still be able to use the facilities as we have already booked, but new bookings will not get anything except takeaway food.
> 
> So I've just checked the price for the same break, that now doesn't include any facilities and they want £82. Also, mid July (BEFORE school holidays) they want £70 A NIGHT!
> 
> Camping is going to be f'kin expensive lol.



Think I will join wildcamping for motorhomes


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2020)

This year will be both difficult and expensive for all the reasns posted.
So we have to put up with the problems and pay more and maybe travel overnight less
Hopefully just for this year but as others have posted manythings will increase in price and in most cases legitimately
Campsites will have to pay more wages as more time will be involved
Costs of cleaning items will have increased as they need to clean more often and more carefully and disspose of more !
Gel and disinfectant to name but 2 items and no doubt some infrstructure changes, Notices, hazard tape, waste bins etc etc


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 4, 2020)

Prices can go up, but will people be prepared to pay them.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 4, 2020)

Campsites are getting at least one new lockable bin in case anyone tests positive while onsite in a static caravan/chalet,they will be required to throw out the contents and give it a full disinfect before it's allowed to be rented again. I only know this because the company I work for has to supply and collect the bins when needed and deliver to an incinerator. Just another potential new cost for campsites.


----------



## runnach (Jun 4, 2020)

Social distancing rules are here to stay for along time yet imo, this will impact on occupancy rates ,which will impact the businesses cost base and make a lot not feasible I suspect ...as for prices supply and demand as always will prevail 

On a caravan forum prior to all the covid one popular site was charging £45 per night ....because they can get it despite the moaners,


----------



## groyne (Jun 4, 2020)

witzend said:


> I,ve been wondering how well we,ll be received in europe if your door opens on the nearside I have been asked to turn my van around before



If I have to park in with the crowds on the continent, I always try to have the side door facing the "correct" way. If I park in between to vans that have their hab doors facing each other, the one in the wrong, gets to look in my van.

As for Caravan park prices, don't use them if you think they are charging more than you want to pay.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 4, 2020)

Asterix said:


> Campsites are getting at least one new lockable bin in case anyone tests positive while onsite in a static caravan/chalet,they will be required to throw out the contents and give it a full disinfect before it's allowed to be rented again. I only know this because the company I work for has to supply and collect the bins when needed and deliver to an incinerator. Just another potential new cost for campsites.


That can only apply to mobile homes as someone with there own unit will take all their stuff with them.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 4, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> That can only apply to mobile homes as someone with there own unit will take all their stuff with them.



Yes,that's why I said "statics/chalets 
Not sure how caravans and motorhomes would be dealt with,I guess it's the owners responsibility.


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 4, 2020)

I know here people will have to take there own rubbish away until the boss sorts his system out for rubbish the old way is a no no now, the tip is close and anyone can go.  We are still out on toilets and children’s play areas until government gives guidelines. We will now have four water taps and four hand washing stations. Social distancing may be an issue if people don’t abide by rules ? 
We are heading towards July 4th for opening but need those guidelines !!! Can’t say we are pleased with cleaning toilets and showers rather hoping facilities stay shut this year but if not we will take care to be safe ... I know our hours will go up compared to other years and I think it will be busy busy busy !!!
If it’s cash payments we will have a bucket and people can drop it in and take change. Hopefully most will pay online. 
But at the moment we are enjoying the break


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 4, 2020)

Asterix said:


> Yes,that's why I said "statics/chalets
> Not sure how caravans and motorhomes would be dealt with,I guess it's the owners responsibility.


Sorry I need to go to Specsavers, or Wilko's for some sensibly priced reading glasses.


----------



## spigot (Jun 4, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> We have 2 nights booked in September at a total cost of £70. They have emailed implying that we will still be able to use the facilities as we have already booked, but new bookings will not get anything except takeaway food.
> 
> So I've just checked the price for the same break, that now doesn't include any facilities and they want £82. Also, mid July (BEFORE school holidays) they want £70 A NIGHT!
> 
> Camping is going to be f'kin expensive lol.



Serves you right for going to campsites!


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> I know here people will have to take there own rubbish away until the boss sorts his system out for rubbish the old way is a no no now, the tip is close and anyone can go.  We are still out on toilets and children’s play areas until government gives guidelines. We will now have four water taps and four hand washing stations. Social distancing may be an issue if people don’t abide by rules ?
> We are heading towards July 4th for opening but need those guidelines !!! Can’t say we are pleased with cleaning toilets and showers rather hoping facilities stay shut this year but if not we will take care to be safe ... I know our hours will go up compared to other years and I think it will be busy busy busy !!!
> If it’s cash payments we will have a bucket and people can drop it in and take change. Hopefully most will pay online.
> But at the moment we are enjoying the break


Just open for those who are self contained. (if that is an option for you ?)
Water and sewage and grey water are OK
Maybe provide good binbags for "household rubbish"  but tell campers to take it away when they go or point them to a local facility


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 4, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> but tell campers to take it away when they go or point them to a local facility


In Doncaster they would not let a motorhome in and don't allow walk in rubbish disposal.  At the moment you can't even take a small van in with permit!


----------



## runnach (Jun 4, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> In Doncaster they would not let a motorhome in and don't allow walk in rubbish disposal.  At the moment you can't even take a small van in with permit!


Been like that for years in Doncaster,,,,Bentley moor lane won’t let you in , then stacks of shite dumped on the A19 and the best bit is the council wonders why


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes
CRAZY !!!
Maybe go to a remote spot and dump (JOKE !)
Never done never will do !


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 4, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> In Doncaster they would not let a motorhome in and don't allow walk in rubbish disposal.  At the moment you can't even take a small van in with permit!


Well then it’s going home with the campers for a while here  most of our campers have cars not many are MH ...


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 4, 2020)

Last time i were in a camp site was with the BB in Scotland donkeys ears ago.


----------



## Caz (Jun 4, 2020)

I expect there to be higher demand for UK campsites this year, apparently sales of tenting gear have been huge and they can't all be expecting to camp in their own gardens. However, will tents be allowed to start camping again with their necessity of toilet & shower blocks?
Anyway, the nice weather has gone now, I predict a wet July & August.
I suppose site prices will be higher for a number of reasons - less capacity, no tents?, recovery of losses, more overheads.................


----------



## spigot (Jun 4, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Last time i were in a camp site was with the BB in Scotland donkeys ears ago.



Last time I went to a campsite was in Santa Pola to meet some Spanish mates.
One of the guys set up a big screen telly outside his van, in the evening we watched a champions league match between Man Utd & Barcelona.
I remember Rooney scored the first goal & one of the guys jumped up & hugged me.
I was quite surprised but someone  said ‘he’s a Madrid supporter’.
That’ll give some idea of the date.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 4, 2020)

Caz said:


> I expect there to be higher demand for UK campsites this year, apparently sales of tenting gear have been huge and they can't all be expecting to camp in their own gardens. However, will tents be allowed to start camping again with their necessity of toilet & shower blocks?
> Anyway, the nice weather has gone now, I predict a wet July & August.
> I suppose site prices will be higher for a number of reasons - less capacity, no tents?, recovery of losses, more overheads.................


I went into a shower type block down south at a marina,it was disgusting with sh-t on the floor and ladies s/towels stuck to the walls,and that was one of the clean ones,van for me every time.


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 4, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I went into a shower type block down south at a marina,it was disgusting with sh-t on the floor and ladies s/towels stuck to the walls,and that was one of the clean ones,van for me every time.


That was very unfortunate but really extreme !!!


----------



## mjvw (Jun 4, 2020)

Hope Scotland opens up for our normal Christmas trip (wilding). If it does not well that's life, keep smiling


----------



## The laird (Jun 4, 2020)

spigot said:


> Serves you right for going to campsites!


Everyone's needs/situations can differ


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 4, 2020)

Simple one.... If you don't want to pay the price... 
No one is holding a gun against anyone's head. 

For what it's worth as well as many years wild camping...
Ive also stopped on many sites (from basic farmers field/cl/cs types) ranging from £5 a night to nearly £30 a night... 

I choose whether I like the site/location and then decide IF I'm willing to pay.... 

Easy


----------



## runnach (Jun 4, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Simple one.... If you don't want to pay the price...
> No one is holding a gun against anyone's head.
> 
> For what it's worth as well as many years wild camping...
> ...


Never a truer word spoken, in realty whatever we buy goods or service , a good deal is a state of mind.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 6, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I went into a shower type block down south at a marina,it was disgusting with sh-t on the floor and ladies s/towels stuck to the walls,and that was one of the clean ones,van for me every time.


In view of the expected demand for sites I'm rather pleased you've decided never to use a site and rather hope there are a lot of people who agree with you. I do feel that if your decision is based on one bad experience then life could become very restricted over time as you meet things that don't appeal to you though.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 6, 2020)

Trying to remember the last time I came across a site with really rough facilities, really can’t think of one. Been pretty happy with most of them, ok in some, the shower could have been hotter, the toilet paper could have been softer, but that’s about it.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 6, 2020)

I only ever use the club sites and the C/L's and really can't fault the quality of the facilities, except that most try to save water by putting a brick in the toilet cistern to save water, which it doesn't but wastes a lot of time standing flushing the damn thing. Some of the C/L's with showers have been installed by not so good DIYers with strange movements in the shower tray and some pretty iffy tiling, but they are usually a damn site better than a lot of the motorway service area showers.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 7, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> We have 2 nights booked in September at a total cost of £70. They have emailed implying that we will still be able to use the facilities as we have already booked, but new bookings will not get anything except takeaway food.
> 
> So I've just checked the price for the same break, that now doesn't include any facilities and they want £82. Also, mid July (BEFORE school holidays) they want £70 A NIGHT!
> 
> Camping is going to be f'kin expensive lol.


My prices are the same as last year £16/night with own tap and EHU.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 7, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Well I've booked three days in July and three in September with the CMC sites at normal rates and if we get the go ahead earlier I'll get a few days in a cl somewhere. At this time of year it can be basic or with bits (as it says on the orange juice carton). I'm not wilding this year as I can see trouble with the locals scared of me bringing in my dirty disease into th area.


get a wash ,clean up your act. hands knees and , oh be care-ful, oh sorry hands first,twice.keep chin up, no soft soaping, ok pj. happy days. oh and keep smiling


----------



## peter palance (Jun 7, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> In Doncaster they would not let a motorhome in and don't allow walk in rubbish disposal.  At the moment you can't even take a small van in with permit!


same at retford, no walking in area, got to have a skip,to put your rubbish. and cars are piled 20 deep on road. what a load of rubbish, ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 7, 2020)

channa said:


> Been like that for years in Doncaster,,,,Bentley moor lane won’t let you in , then stacks of shite dumped on the A19 and the best bit is the council wonders why


yes get it done proper, at least till it over, open up, it is better than dumping it, oh and its cheeper, have they got there eyes closed, no just trying to save money,ok,pj


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Lefty said:


> My prices are the same as last year £16/night with own tap and EHU.



Where is that?

Thanks.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Last time i were in a camp site was with the BB in Scotland donkeys ears ago.


please keep them coverd, your ears i mean, not good hanging down, ok.pj. keep smiling


----------



## peter palance (Jun 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I went into a shower type block down south at a marina,it was disgusting with sh-t on the floor and ladies s/towels stuck to the walls,and that was one of the clean ones,van for me every time.


what on the floor, oh no its a sh-- out, keep going all will be well, ok.pj. happy days


----------



## peter palance (Jun 7, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Trying to remember the last time I came across a site with really rough facilities, really can’t think of one. Been pretty happy with most of them, ok in some, the shower could have been hotter, the toilet paper could have been softer, but that’s about it.


its a long time since i used the n.o.world, very hard on the bum, as i remember, happy days, ok.pj.


----------



## mjvw (Jun 7, 2020)

Last year made a big mistake had been wilding on the west cost for a couple of day's weather was poor so decided to go over to the east coast, for some reason i was not feeling to great that day our toilet was full, water and batteries needed to be topped up, so stopped at a well known leisure park and paid £30 yes £30 i felt so off I payed it! Worst stop over *ever*.
 Yes toilet emptied,water topped up and batteries, the clubhouse stopped playing music a one in the morning, site was very crowded the signal for TV was rubbish, advertised WiFi was useless. Kids and dogs barking late at nigh early morning, seemed to be a lot of Van/Caravan hopping during the night,road noise from the A1 
*Never Again you live and learn!  *


----------



## winks (Jun 7, 2020)

Tend to use sites if we are lucky enough to have our family with us and always take a butchers on google earth to get an idea of possible sources of noise. We have used Park Resorts a couple of times and they have been ok but still nowhere near as good as a C&CC club site as far as cleanliness and up to date facilities go.

Just want to get moving again.(I do mean travelling Trev)

Cheers

H


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 7, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Where is that?
> 
> Thanks.


Own tap is a bonus in these times


----------



## Oasis (Jun 7, 2020)

Some sites charged over the moon before lockdown. I have seen sites at over £50.00 per night last year! I only use small sites or more usually CL meets. We were on a meet last year £8.00 per night, and we were allowed to use the showers, wash-up area toilets etc that the main ampers used at £25.00 per night - no brainer!


----------



## peter palance (Jun 7, 2020)

winks said:


> Tend to use sites if we are lucky enough to have our family with us and always take a butchers on google earth to get an idea of possible sources of noise. We have used Park Resorts a couple of times and they have been ok but still nowhere near as good as a C&CC club site as far as cleanliness and up to date facilities go.
> 
> Just want to get moving again.(I do mean travelling Trev)
> 
> ...


glad you said move,i though  for a minute. you were moved. ok.pj


----------



## QFour (Jun 7, 2020)

witzend said:


> I,ve been wondering how well we,ll be received in europe if your door opens on the nearside I have been asked to turn my van around before



It really does not make a lot of difference. We have a European MH so door on the wrong side and we still finish up door to door with some people. Just depends if they drive in forward or backwards.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Last year made a big mistake had been wilding on the west cost for a couple of day's weather was poor so decided to go over to the east coast, for some reason i was not feeling to great that day our toilet was full, water and batteries needed to be topped up, so stopped at a well known leisure park and paid £30 yes £30 i felt so off I payed it! Worst stop over *ever*.
> Yes toilet emptied,water topped up and batteries, the clubhouse stopped playing music a one in the morning, site was very crowded the signal for TV was rubbish, advertised WiFi was useless. Kids and dogs barking late at nigh early morning, seemed to be a lot of Van/Caravan hopping during the night,road noise from the A1
> *Never Again you live and learn!  *


i bet you were wild.? but not cam-ping. stick to mother earth. oh sorry. stick to the game plan. no going mad, ok.pj  not out yet arrrrr


----------



## sstephenjef (Jun 8, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Prices can go up, but will people be prepared to pay them.


I for one wont


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 8, 2020)

sstephenjef said:


> I for one wont



Lots will though... 

And fair play to them, 
IF it gets to a point where sites have empty spots to fill THEN prices may come down.... Though I doubt it. 
Going off the amount of empty spots on places we visit (away from school holidays/Bank Holidays) most site owners are prepared to have low occupancy for a large part of the year.


----------



## jeanette (Jun 9, 2020)

Lefty said:


> My prices are the same as last year £16/night with own tap and EHU.


Whereabouts is this?


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Well I've booked three days in July and three in September with the CMC sites at normal rates and if we get the go ahead earlier I'll get a few days in a cl somewhere. At this time of year it can be basic or with bits (as it says on the orange juice carton). I'm not wilding this year as I can see trouble with the locals scared of me bringing in my dirty disease into th area.


i cant believe that for one minit, try cold tar,you will smell greeeeat, dont be to soapy, its hands knees and bunts a daisy. please its a pleasure, one good sniff.
hala-lu-ya. you will be on your bike, keep blowing the tyres up. dont get puffed, time out.ok.pj. stay happy and ok.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> Not here Steve £20 with EHU, but we don’t know if toilets and showers will be open yet ?


that is cr--. not round the back in the hedge. full blown. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

witzend said:


> I,ve been wondering how well we,ll be received in europe if your door opens on the nearside I have been asked to turn my van around before


you dont like the ugly nebula,next door, well heres to it, ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

Paulajc said:


> I have limits that I will pay
> Under £10 for rally sites and temp hol sites
> £15 for normal campsite with shower block
> Above that I'd want ensuite shower/toilet pitch! Or swimming pool!


ok fill your boots, in or out. crack on. ok.pj. dont get your hair wet. ok.pj the partys over


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Greed will be driving most prices. Remember business is licensed theft with the tax man creaming the ill gotten gains. Btw I’m a poor businessman.


oh yer, poor is it. ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

The laird said:


> Think I will join wildcamping for motorhomes


you will, good luck. happy times, bring it on, stay close, hope your both doing fine, we are ok,   ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> That can only apply to mobile homes as someone with there own unit will take all their stuff with them.


please light my fire. all gone up in smoke, do not take big sniffs,else you will be with them. in hell-oh, ok pj im die-ing to get out, please help.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> I know here people will have to take there own rubbish away until the boss sorts his system out for rubbish the old way is a no no now, the tip is close and anyone can go.  We are still out on toilets and children’s play areas until government gives guidelines. We will now have four water taps and four hand washing stations. Social distancing may be an issue if people don’t abide by rules ?
> We are heading towards July 4th for opening but need those guidelines !!! Can’t say we are pleased with cleaning toilets and showers rather hoping facilities stay shut this year but if not we will take care to be safe ... I know our hours will go up compared to other years and I think it will be busy busy busy !!!
> If it’s cash payments we will have a bucket and people can drop it in and take change. Hopefully most will pay online.
> But at the moment we are enjoying the break


lifes a bitch right now, stick with it stay ok.--ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

channa said:


> Social distancing rules are here to stay for along time yet imo, this will impact on occupancy rates ,which will impact the businesses cost base and make a lot not feasible I suspect ...as for prices supply and demand as always will prevail
> 
> On a caravan forum prior to all the covid one popular site was charging £45 per night ....because they can get it despite the moaners,


yes im the one. moa-----ner, i have the right at the moment. well i think so. good day to you. keep smilling. ok.pj. happy days to you all


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> This year will be both difficult and expensive for all the reasns posted.
> So we have to put up with the problems and pay more and maybe travel overnight less
> Hopefully just for this year but as others have posted manythings will increase in price and in most cases legitimately
> Campsites will have to pay more wages as more time will be involved
> ...


yep i like it. ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 9, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Sorry I need to go to Specsavers, or Wilko's for some sensibly priced reading glasses.


dip you bread in. ok pj, youl be see---ing me, reet,


----------

